# Electricity in Canada



## aka Julie (Jul 4, 2008)

We leave next weekend for Bighorn Meadows in Radium Hot Springs.

It just dawned on me, will my curling iron and camera battery charger work in Canada?  I guess I just assumed the voltage was the same as in U.S. 

We just bought a new battery charger and a slew of rechargeable batteries to go with our new digital camera (it takes 4 AA).  If we can't recharge these, I guess we'll need to buy lots of disposable ones at Sam's Club or Costco.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 4, 2008)

Electricty in Canada is the same as in the US.


----------



## vanclan (Jul 4, 2008)

*Welcome!*

Hope you have a wonderful trip to Canada...you are visiting a beautiful area!  Enjoy!  (And yes, our electricity is the same and the plugs are identical to yours.)


----------

